# Skills assessment



## kalashibu (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the reply for my post of IELTS original. Now pls help me whether i should be sending the original of skills assessment too? Bit confused. 

Also i read through regarding some review of MODL as from September 18th. Is there any changes published as of now? 

Thanks
Kala


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in my opinion, you should send the original, but make sure u keep attested copy of the same with you for any future reference, and color scan it as well.

as for MODl, no news as yet. cant say when they make amendments in it


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I did not send any original documents, u hv get it attested by Notary and send the attested copy. keep original with u.

even IELTS and ACS result also...............dont send original


----------



## skomkar (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I dont have ACS format Exp letter and now i live in austrlia but how do i get an statutory declaration from a friend who is in india ? any format or method plz?

Regards
Om


----------



## pr10131 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hii All....

I, Sachin, would like to present my case....my age is 31 years. I just plan to apply for Australian Visa...not much Information regarding Immigration.. just collect some Information from Australian Immigration website.

Done BTECH in Production Engineering...I have started my carrier with Industrial Sales Job as a Sales Engineer....selling Industrial Chemicals. I have worked for about 20 months.

Then, worked for another company as Executive Business Development and I was selling Speciality Chemicals in the manufacturing Industries. I have worked for 27 months.
Again, In my third job I was in Sales , selling Labels & Packaging materials...worked for 17 months.....My current assignment is selling Tools & Capital Equipment in Construction Industries and my current designation is Area Sales Manager...So far worked for 17 months.....As of now my total exp. in Sales & Marketing is 7 years.....

My wife she is 28 now ,has done MCA (Master In Computer Science) and at present she is working for a software company as IT Analyst having 4 years of experience in Java Domain...
My plan is to make my wife as primary applicant and myself dependent applicant.... she is having advantage because she is holding Master Degree as well as she is software professional.

My question is that 
1.Should I have also go for for Skill assessment?
2. I am going as dependent, can I work in Australia??
3. My profession is listed in CSOL not in SOL, In CSOL there are two options related to my occupation one is sales & marketing and second is Sales Representative (Industrial Product ) for which occupation should I apply Sales & Marketing Manager because my current designation is Area Sales Manager or Sales Representative as I have not done MBA.
3. Can I find job related to Production Engineer because I have done BTECH in Production Engineering.
4. What`s another option that I can look in Australia??
5. if I go for skill assessment what kind of Visa I will receive??

I am waiting for suggestion.....
Thanks in Advance....


----------



## shehryar2013 (Dec 25, 2012)

*Education Points*

Hi all, I would appreciate if someone with authentic answers could reply to my query.

ACS has assessed my Master Degree as equivalent to AQF Associate degree with major in computing and my MCSE as diploma with major in computing.

Is this going to fetch me any points in DIAC under education category?

Please clear my doubt with thanks....


----------



## Girdhar1982 (Jan 7, 2013)

Please help
I will be employed in Australia for 1 year by this July, so I’ll be eligible for 5 points for a skilled year in Australia.
I want to go for ACS assessment now (April), so that in July I’m already ACS assessed and can submit my EOI, but not sure if I should wait for July to go for ACS instead. Does ACS have to prove this 1 year in Australia or I can just provide references to DIAC at the time of application?


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am in IT industry for past 5 years and have worked on different roles ranging from testing, system analyst. Out of my total experience, 2 years have been spent in Australia on a 457 WP. I have done my graduation in mechanical and automation engineering and nearly 10-12 of my subjects made me work with computer in one way or the other. In terms of number of credits it is 47 out of 214.

I was doing some research and got to know that as per ACS guidelines, we need 6 years of experience in case of non ICT degree unless one can prove that 20% of their subjects were related to computers for ACS to consider them in ICT-Minor category and then they can get eligible for PR after 5 years of experience.

But I am not sure how much is the success rate for this category. so I have 2 questions.

1) Is there a hope for me to get PR on 5 years of experience without going for RPL?

2) Also, will they consider my full experience or something will be deducted ?


Any sort of help will be appreciated.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Rahulyash0038,

you cannot go for RPL because you'd need 6 years of relevant experience for that. However, since you wrote that _nearly 10-12 of my subjects made me work with computer in one way or the other_ you may have a chance to get your bachelor degree in mechanical/automation engineering assessed as a *bachelor with a minor in ICT*. In conjunction with 5 years of relevant experience that will suffice for positive assessment. Note that according to this post (letter from DIAC) only work experience after the ACS "skilled" date can be counted for claiming experience points. If that really holds, you won't be able to claim work experience points. 

Note that not only "computer" subjects may be relevant but also stuff like "Linear Algebra", "Logic", "Statistics" or "Signal Processing". You can take a look at the IEEE Computer Society curricula guidelines for Software Engineering. It's a long document but around page 50 it gets interesting with respect to subjects/contents. 

Now, what I would do is sit down with your curriculum and sort your subjects according to ICT relevant, for example into "high", "medium", "low/none". Then sum them up and you should get a good indication how close you are to the desired 20%. Since the subject names on the mark sheets are sometimes a bit non-descriptive (e.g. "Mathematics 1,2,3" instead of "Linear Algebra", "Statistics", "Logic") you should try to obtain a full curriculum from your university with detailed subject descriptions. This will make life easier for the assessor and s/he may count subjects that would otherwise be discarded. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## wish (May 13, 2013)

Monica.
i have PM you.
Please reply me



espresso said:


> Hi Rahulyash0038,
> 
> you cannot go for RPL because you'd need 6 years of relevant experience for that. However, since you wrote that _nearly 10-12 of my subjects made me work with computer in one way or the other_ you may have a chance to get your bachelor degree in mechanical/automation engineering assessed as a *bachelor with a minor in ICT*. In conjunction with 5 years of relevant experience that will suffice for positive assessment. Note that according to this post (letter from DIAC) only work experience after the ACS "skilled" date can be counted for claiming experience points. If that really holds, you won't be able to claim work experience points.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot Monika for your valuable input 
Now I can go ahead and try for ACS skill assessment.

Thanks & Regards,
Rahul


----------



## harshsnehy (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey guys,
My qualification is BE from ECE in 2006.
Edperience from Aug 2006 till date as ETL developer.
.e. In total, 6.10 years of experience.

Submitted for skill assessment on 28th June as developper programmer.

How much exp should I expect ?

if they deduct 4 years then I'll have only 2.10 years of exp. Can I get 5 points for the same ?


----------



## raahulkhosla (Aug 6, 2013)

*Need clarification on ACS result recieved*

Hi Guys,

I recently got result for ACS which states as below, Can anybody help me out to ubderstand whether as per the line mentioned about experience, my overall experience will be counted or not. The lawyer through which i am going with my case says that, i am now not eligible to claim points for my overall experience while i still feel that if ACS has accredited experience as below, it should be counted. Please help me out if you can.

I have attached the screenshot for my assessment.
I have already appeared for IELTS and score was : L-7.5,S-6.5,R-7,W-6
In case my experience doesn't gets counted , i need to plan somethinge else.

Please help me out and let me know if i am missing any info.


----------



## iesus (Jun 9, 2013)

to me this looks like you have 2 years + 5 months+ 3 mon+ 8 mon+ 9 mon = 4 years 1 month as valid experience assessed by acs.


----------



## Kamm (Oct 22, 2013)

ACS has announced 2 levels of assessments

1) Temporary Graduates - Masters or Bachelor degree from an Australian Institute
2) Permanent Skilled Graduates - Masters or Bachelor degree
+ either 1 year of industry experience in Aus
0r Professional Year

And they are supposed to announce this on Friday, 25 October 2013

It has put students like myself who were ready with rest of their documents and just an evaluation from ACS pending. A complete batch of students and all the new ones will go through the same....

They have ripped the code of ethics the claim to uphold. Utter Shame
I'll have to wait another year and put another 12 grand for literally worthless piece of mockery (Professional Year).

This has to STOP!!

I'll be starting a thread, all the affected ones are welcome to join in and lets see if we could barricade all this.


----------



## Rahulyash0038 (Jun 23, 2013)

Rahulyash0038 said:


> Thanks a lot Monika for your valuable input
> Now I can go ahead and try for ACS skill assessment.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Rahul


Hi,

Unfortunately ACS has rejected my case, by stating that for ICT Minor that is closely related to the nominated occupation the overall experience required is 6 years. (which was 5 years when I submitted the application)
When I contested this clause with "Summary of Criteria document downloaded before I submitted the application in July" I was told that ACS has not changed any rule and it was always 6 years. I was also advised to reappeal if I think my case has not been handled correctly.

Now I have 2 options.
1) Re-appeal in my case by putting a fee of 355AUD and wait for my case to be re-assessed. I am not sure if it will be successful considering ACS is adamant that they did not change any rule. Any clue ???

2) Submit an ACS application(450 AUD) for my wife who is from Electronics and Telecommunication background with 4.5 years of IT experience as a software engineer with no Australian experience. I have heard that ACS do consider electronics and telecommunication engineering as an ICT Major but can anyone suggest if it will be a good idea to take the risk since she does not have any Australian experience ?

Thanks,
Rahul


----------



## new traveller (Oct 31, 2013)

raahulkhosla, 
sorry for the late reply, I would like to know ACS updates with your case specially after March 2013, have your make case review ?
i would argue that they could deduct 2years only after BSc (Aug 2010)
do you have Major/Minor ICT subjects?


----------

